# Je voudrais savoir ça fait quoi si je mets cette sorte de commande dans mon script :tell application "System Events"



## lehackeur (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si on peut éteindre son ordi à l'aide de l'éditeur script (je suis sur High Sierra)
*je suis vraiment nouveau sur les programmations. *J'attends votre réponse


_à bientôt! _


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas la commande en Applescript par contre depuis une fenêtre du Terminal.

```
sudo shutdown -h now
```

RQ: tu peux remplacer le "now" par l'heure que tu veux...

sur le web on trouve ça en AppleScript https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8263239


----------



## lehackeur (2 Mars 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> sur le web on trouve ça en AppleS


ok dommage pour l'éditeur script mais mrc comme même 
lepetitpiero​


----------



## lehackeur (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir ça fait quoi si je mets ça dans mon éditeur script: tell application "System Events"
Donc j'attends votre réponse
à bientôt


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2021)

lehackeur a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrais savoir ça fait quoi si je mets ça dans mon éditeur script: tell application "System Events"
> Donc j'attends votre réponse
> à bientôt


Ben essaye


----------

